# 6 month old brama jen suddenly can't hold head up, or stand, labored breathing. HELP



## tkatz14443 (Oct 9, 2016)

HELP


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really isn't enough there to be able to give ideas what might be wrong.

What I will say is the bird has probably been sick for a while but the illness has progressed to the point she can longer hide it.

Has she started laying?


----------

